# Working Holiday Insurance



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I applied for the IEC a week or so ago and, all being well, will travel to Toronto around September time. I have decided to use BUNAC services because I'll be travelling solo and want to meet as many people as possible. My question is which insurance company have people found the most value for money? The one BUNAC recommends is Endsleigh, however that's coming out at just short of £500. Is that about right? I wont be doing winter sports so wouldn't need that covered. Any help anyone can give is appreciated.

On a separate note... Does the monthly metro pass in Toronto include travel in the outskirts of downtown such as high park? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi there I paid £440 for my insurance in May of last year also an extra £160 for winter sports insurance. I can't see you getting it much cheaper then £500. All the best


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Geggs1! Who did you get your insurance from?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually I paid £485 plus £160 for winter sports. My insurance company is AXA it's much cheaper to just pay it off for the 12 months and also once it's paid it out the way. Good luck in Canada I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself it's fantastic.


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, my partner and I are going out to Canada in April on the IEC with Bunac and too be honest we can't find the insurance any cheaper than about £500, so is good to hear this is the same for other people and we are looking in the right place. 

Are you just travelling or will you be working also?


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi!

Yes I'll be working too. I've found some others cheaper but can't find anything about it covering you if you plan on working... I think I'm prob best booking through the BUNAC one.

Will you be working?


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

I think we will probably do the same. Definitely going to be working - hopefully in something we do over here, but not too fussy. Found a couple of sites with job adverts but I am assuming it will be easier to find the right connections once we are out there. What are your plans? 

Becks


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

I've been on a website called DownUnder which is quite cheap for insurance if you don't plan on doing winter sports, a few people have recommended it.

Yes I agree, I think it will be a lot easier once your out there so you can hand out your resume face to face and go for interviews. I've been looking online too, just to get an idea of what's available and salary. Ideally I want to work in project management for a telecommunications company so I've been looking at the websites for Rogers, Verizon, Shaw, etc. Ill take whatever I can get at first though so Ive been looking at Craigslist which has a lot of job advertisements.

Have you got any plans on where you want to live?

Sammie x


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Try these people, my wife and brother-in-law both used them: TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

ConfusedSMR said:


> On a separate note... Does the monthly metro pass in Toronto include travel in the outskirts of downtown such as high park?


High Park is "downtown" (my most Torontonian's definition), and yes, it is serviced by the TTC .

TTC Maps


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Great! Thanks for your help!


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been on a website called DownUnder which is quite cheap for insurance if you don't plan on doing winter sports, a few people have recommended it.
> 
> ...


Initially I think it will be in Toronto as we fly into there and see what the work is like. However I would like to experience Alberta or even Vancouver, perhaps by doing a ski season and working in a resort perhaps. 

How have you found adapting your CV to a resume I have found a couple of websites that offer some tips and it seems fairly similar but just wondering if this is something you have done yet? 

I will definitely take a look at Craigslist - thanks for the tip.


----------



## AusFra (Jun 28, 2010)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I applied for the IEC a week or so ago and, all being well, will travel to Toronto around September time. I have decided to use BUNAC services because I'll be travelling solo and want to meet as many people as possible. My question is which insurance company have people found the most value for money? The one BUNAC recommends is Endsleigh, however that's coming out at just short of £500. Is that about right? I wont be doing winter sports so wouldn't need that covered. Any help anyone can give is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Check out globelink.co.uk I used them when I was travelling and found them to be quite cheap and good customer service. I never had to make a claim though which is when you really need them.
Cheers
Cam


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

bexxxyb said:


> Initially I think it will be in Toronto as we fly into there and see what the work is like. However I would like to experience Alberta or even Vancouver, perhaps by doing a ski season and working in a resort perhaps.
> 
> How have you found adapting your CV to a resume I have found a couple of websites that offer some tips and it seems fairly similar but just wondering if this is something you have done yet?
> 
> I will definitely take a look at Craigslist - thanks for the tip.


I've converted mine and just done the same thing as you looking at websites etc. Nearer the time I'll send it to someone I know who works in US/Canada and see if they can give me any more tips.



AusFra said:


> Hi there,
> Check out globelink.co.uk I used them when I was travelling and found them to be quite cheap and good customer service. I never had to make a claim though which is when you really need them.
> Cheers
> Cam


Great, I'll take a look, thank you!


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

wow I had no idea the insurance would cost so much I myself am applying this way and didn't realise this would be so expensive eeek.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

adamd said:


> wow I had no idea the insurance would cost so much I myself am applying this way and didn't realise this would be so expensive eeek.


I know, it's a bit of a blow to the funds! But understandable I suppose if you plan on being there for a year.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> I know, it's a bit of a blow to the funds! But understandable I suppose if you plan on being there for a year.
> 
> Good luck with your application!


yeah its just not one those things you thinka bout being pricey I guess! Feel like finances are going to be such a juggling act :juggle: 

Thanks for your well wishes


----------

